# Sparkling Skeeter Pee



## AndyL (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok, see a mention from earlier this month, and another discussion on another board... 

Anyone sorted out the recipe for a sparkling skeeter pee? I know from personal preference - we tend to prefer the "hard lemonades" that are carbonated...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 1, 2010)

I just bottled my skeeter pee this morning. I am going to start a batch without slurry, just a starter and treat it like champagne. I'll keep good records for everyone.

I have some Chardonnay and Chenin Blanc to do as champagne, hopefully this week.

My only concern with the skeeter pee becoming sparkling is with it's high acid level. Hey if you don't try you'll never know. Right?


----------



## AndyL (Aug 5, 2010)

Was talking to someone in the office here this morning... Apparently years ago he used to make sparkling wine - by adding about a 1/4 cup of soda/tonic/bubbly water to each wine bottle before capping. Gave it just enough bubble for 'aesthetics' without blowing the corks. May have to give that a try on a bottle or two...


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 5, 2010)

Why not just keg it?


----------



## jokalotus (Aug 5, 2010)

Sry if this is a noobish question but what do you mean by keg it dan?
I would love a simple way to make my sp carbonated without cutting down abv


----------



## Julie (Aug 5, 2010)

keg it, like you would beer. My husband makes beer and he puts them in an corny keg and adds co2. I'm thinking of doing this to my next batch of skeeter pee, Mike's beer in his tap system is almost finished so we are thinking of adding the sp


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 5, 2010)

Julie and Dan have the riht idea.

If you just keg it, provided you plan on drinking it pretty quick, its the best way to go, well the easiest anyway. There are other options, but I know ZERO, on producing sparkling wine. I will leave that to those who have.

But these 5gallon kegs are pretty simple, but your beer or wine in and than after "X" amount of days, turn the co2 tank on. It will carbonate it.

I have asked myself about making bubbly pee, but if you dont plan to age i, look into these cornie keg, a keg, the cos tanks and all the hoses, valves etc, can be found for maybe 100 skins. Pretty good investment if you decide to go that way.


----------



## Julie (Aug 5, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Julie and Dan have the riht idea.
> ..... but if you dont plan to age i, look into these cornie keg, a keg, the cos tanks and all the hoses, valves etc, can be found for maybe 100 skins. Pretty good investment if you decide to go that way.



And you who doesn't age anything you you don't put your wine in a keg where you don't have to age it and why???????


----------



## arcticsid (Aug 5, 2010)

Because I am in love with my siphon tube!!!!! LOL


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Troy, why can Julie say "you" 4 times (5 if you drop the r) and I can't say "fair" twice.")")")

My son in law and I went to the beer house yesterday to get him started in his beer making endeavour. We were looking at kegging and CO2 tanks. That would be cool. The guy told us you could supply a dozen tanks with a CO2 tank.

Another addiction, yeah that's all I need.

Oh and by the way, I joined Home Brew Talk, another forum.


----------



## Allen (Mar 5, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but I did successfully carbonate skeeter pee, and wanted to share. I took a lame 42 second video with my cell. Sorry it's sideways!

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=j6SpDNaQjug

I made it just like beer. I added XyloSweet, which is Xylitol, made from plants, and is a low calorie, low glycemic index, unfermentable sugar, because I don't like the idea of sweet-n-low. I then added 3/4 cup corn sugar to a 5 gallon batch just before bottling to get the carbonation. In the above video, it has a pinkish hue, because I used a slurry form an Amorone wine. I call it AmaroneSkee.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 16, 2013)

Did you like the taste of the XyloSweet and would you recommend this recipe?


----------



## Allen (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't tell the difference between the taste of sugar & xylosweet when its in this drink.

Many people like this recipe, but I quit making it & don't drink it anymore. The reason is because my wife & I renamed it...We now call it "Divorce Juice"!


----------



## nlkips (Jun 19, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea and I hear you on the divorce juice. Beer pong is also another way to turn it into divorce juice. I'm thinking of making a batch shortly and combing it with lemonade pop. Should give it some fizz and at the sametime decrease the alcohol level. I might even try some mixed with sprite or something similar.


----------

